# Durchfluss sensor wie viel Durchfluss optimal ?



## Hans-dampf (26. August 2013)

Hallo kurze frage

wie viel Durchfluss ist optimal mit mora 3 ?

bin bei 80 Liter pro stunde

Danke schon mal


----------



## hotfirefox (26. August 2013)

Reicht dicke aus!


----------



## Hans-dampf (26. August 2013)

maximal sind 250 liter möglich


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. August 2013)

ich hab hier von 60l/h als minimum reden gehört, andere behuapten, selbst 30l/h reichen dicke. als mit deinen 80 bist du definitv auf der guten seite


----------



## Hans-dampf (26. August 2013)

super ich glaube meine pume ist defekt

es kam eben ein komisches geräusch aus der pume seit dem schaft sie nicht mehr als 4,8 l 

was könte das sein  und nein einen knick habe ich auch nicht


----------



## -Loki- (26. August 2013)

Ja 30l/h würden ohne weiteres auch reichen.
Die 60l/h beziehen sich auf den Punkt ab dem Tempereaturvorteile durch höhere Durchflussmengen innerhalb der Messungenauigkeit liegen.

@Hans-dampf:
Je nach Setup sind auch wesentlich höhere Werte möglich. Gab hier mal ein Projekt wo 1000l/h ereicht wurden.
Da waren dann aber auch ich glaub 4 Pumpen daran beteiligt.

Was für eine Pumpe hast du denn?
Wenn es eine Laing ist und sie knisternde Geräusche von sich gibt würde ich darauf tippen das sie Luft zieht.


----------



## Hans-dampf (26. August 2013)

zur zeit schafe ich nicht mehr als 4,9 liter  und sie läuft auf 100%

Hilfe 

ist die Pumpe Defekt??


----------



## hotfirefox (26. August 2013)

Wie wäre es wenn du mal mitteilst, was es für ne Pumpe ist?!


----------



## Hans-dampf (26. August 2013)

Sorry hier diese pumpe habe ich drin

Eheim Aquastream XT standard


                habe alles noch mal nachgeprüft keinen Knick in der Leitung

schaut stark danach aus als ob die pumpe einen Knacks hat

den der Wasser Strahl wo in den agb  zurück läuft ist bei voller Drehzahl deutlich schwächer als vorhin mit nur 3000 Umdrehungen 

mehr als 5.4 ist nicht mahr drin

werde ich mir wohl eine andere pumpe kaufen müssen schade


----------



## -Loki- (26. August 2013)

Kannst du ausschließen das die Pumpe Luft zeht oder Luft gezogenhat welche sich jetzt noch in der Pumpe befindet.
Und was für ein Geräuch macht die Pumpe?


----------



## Hans-dampf (26. August 2013)

Kannst du ausschließen das die Pumpe Luft zeht oder Luft gezogenhat welche sich jetzt noch in der Pumpe befindet.

nein kann ich nicht  möglich wäre es

Und was für ein Geräuch macht die Pumpe?                         

normale pump geräsche und eine aufäliges summen auf voller dehzal

tatsache ist sie schaft nur noch 5,3 liter in der stunde

hab noch eine alte eheim pumpe hier rum liegen werde die morgen mal testen um auszuschliesen das es die pumpe ist gleiche model nur eine aquarium variante


----------



## -Loki- (26. August 2013)

Dann schau mal nach ob sich vieleicht Luft in der Pumpe gesamelt hat.
Wede und drehe das Case einfach mal ein wenig.


----------



## Hans-dampf (26. August 2013)

hat leider nicht viel gebracht


es kam zwar ein große Luftblase aber die war eher vom Filter

so habe meine alte Eheim Aquarium pumpe mal angeschlossen siehe da der Durchfluss ist auf über 300 angestiegen ist ja auch eine sehr starke universal pumpe die ist mir aber für den pc zu stark

habe aber die Bestätigung das die aquastream xt defekt ist leider

Anscheinend geht sie wieder richtig warum auch immer ???

Sicherheit halber werde ich mir noch eine pumpe bestellen sicher ist sicher


----------



## VJoe2max (27. August 2013)

Kontrollier mal den Kreislauf, vllt. hat sich da kurzzeitig was zugesetzt, weil vllt. ein Fremdkörper im Kreislauf ist.


----------



## M3talGuy (27. August 2013)

Hans-dampf schrieb:


> hat leider nicht viel gebracht
> 
> 
> es kam zwar ein große Luftblase aber die war eher vom Filter
> ...


 

Bei aller Panik um defekte Hardware...
Bitte benutze Satzzeichen und achte auf deine Rechtschreibung.
Ich will hier ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber es ist teilweise schwer deine Posts zu vertehen



> habe aber die Bestätigung das die aquastream xt defekt ist leider
> 
> Anscheinend geht sie wieder richtig warum auch immer ???



Also ist sie doch nicht defekt oder wie?
Wenn du einen Beitrag editierst, schreib bitte ein "Edit:" vor den neuen Satz, damit man weiß was neu ist.

So, dann hab ich mal genug genervt


----------



## Hans-dampf (27. August 2013)

Also ist sie doch nicht defekt oder wie?

anscheinend nicht 

habe nur mal das Schaufelrad gereinigt seit dem geht es wieder warum auch immer Hauptsache es geht wieder

wieder ein normaler Durchfluss von 80 - 200 Liter


----------



## santos (27. August 2013)

wahrscheinlich hat Deine Achse geklemmt. Reinigungen nutzen nur, wenn was verstopft ist und eine Verstopfung im Rotorgehäuse ist fast unmöglich. Genau wie Deine 200l/h Durchfluss.

@Loki
das waren 10 X D5 in Reihe.


----------

